# Nissan Altima Airbox



## Praetorian_1975 (Jul 14, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can purchase (other than a junkyard, eBay, or Dealership) an airbox assembly for a 93 Altima? Thanks.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase (other than a junkyard, eBay, or Dealership) an airbox assembly for a 93 Altima? Thanks.


someone who got a CAI, but other than that, no.


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

Praetorian_1975 said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase (other than a junkyard, eBay, or Dealership) an airbox assembly for a 93 Altima? Thanks.


ive got one $50+shipping buys it....comes with the maf. it came off my altima when i put the intake on. im located in raleigh, nc


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wannab-si said:


> ive got one $50+shipping buys it....comes with the maf. it came off my altima when i put the intake on. im located in raleigh, nc



did yu take your maf off when yu put an intake on?????


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

i bought a intake from a friend. it came with a new one so i just left the stock maf attached to the airbox


----------

